# question about ferret nation cage set up



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

*I havent gotten the ferret nation cage yet but will with end the next few week on amazon i seen sale for $175 that the cheapest i have found them...i see how people what look like fabric on the shelves on the cage... what kind of fabric is it? and would puppy pee pads work to aswell to hold the pee or poo? what do you use to keep the fabric in place.. i just wondering i wanting to get a bigger cage for my 3 females .. i wanting to get all thing set before i get the cage.. i making and buying toys and beds for the bigger cage....cant wait to get it 

thanks for any info.. *


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have the ferret nation, but I do have the critter nation...I'm not sure if the shelves are the same, but for my cage I just wrap towels and fleece around the trays. The weight of the tray and other toys holds the fabric in place, but maybe that's just cuz my rats don't really try to pull it out. I would think that puppy pads would work as long as they are safe to chew on, although I've never used them.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lots of folks use fleece, some use towels or flannel. I found the towels to be easiest and best for odor control. Really, any absorbant fabric will work.Just tuck the edges under or secure them with binder clips. They'd probably just shred a puppy pad. If you're going to use cloth liners, you'll want a litter box - if you've got them on litter now, just use whatever they're on in the box.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> Lots of folks use fleece, some use towels or flannel. I found the towels to be easiest and best for odor control. Really, any absorbant fabric will work.Just tuck the edges under or secure them with binder clips. They'd probably just shred a puppy pad. If you're going to use cloth liners, you'll want a litter box - if you've got them on litter now, just use whatever they're on in the box.


I agree with Carrie, that towels work the best. I look in second hand stores to find nice bright colored ones. I only cover the towels with fleece if I'm using ugly white towels or something.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

While you're at the second hand store, check for flannel pillowcases. They fit perfect on the shelf and absorb well. Regular cotton ones with a towel underneath are good, too.


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

ok thanks for the info i will be looking for fabric....and i guess you just wash the fabric when dirty? i clean the cage every week so i always hand wash the beds and hammock and change the bedding..... and they not litter train or anything... is it hard to get them to use the bathroom in the litter box?... should i start now by placing just towls down beside the bedding and just put the bedding in a litter box so they get use to potty in it?...it will be maybe next week or 2 when i get the cage...


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

here the cage i getting soon... it wasnt ferret nation but it close.. here the link....

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Hendry...F8&qid=1341170599&sr=1-2&keywords=ferret+cage


i been wanting this for longest time.... soon it will be mine.i just been saving up to buy it.....


----------

